# Whos been a bad boy?



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

VIDEO: Drivers raced at 140mph on A24 at Horsham (From The Argus)



Two drivers jailed for speeding at 140mph - Telegraph



6 months of botty loving as a reward:chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Oops.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

They call it a Nissan skylight!

Plus since when do primeras reach speeds of 140mph?!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know whats more embarrasing... being caught at them speeds or racing a nissan primera...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well if the judge thinks that is the most appauling driving they have ever seen i am stunned.

6 months for that is totally crazy !!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Plus since when do primeras reach speeds of 140mph?!




Its probably been modded


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

£36,000 worth of R32!!!!!!!!!!!

Bloody hell, I'd want to be going faster than 140mph if my car was spec'd up to £36,000!!!

As usual, uneducated crap news reporting.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like a 34 to me.


----------



## wh0s_the_daddy (May 15, 2007)

Looked like an R34 to me.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

asiasi said:


> Looks like a 34 to me.


Oh yea, on closer studying your right


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

How many people would you need to beat up to get 6months?
How many houses would you need to break in to get 6months?

Take their licences for a number of years.... Jail time for that just shows the how stupid our legal system can be.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Well anyone driving a 34gtr that cant lose a primera in 3 minutes deserves something. (lessons ?)






























Of course the above comments only applies to driving on a track as driving like this on the road is dangerous and should not be allowed

As as for the worst driving hes ever seen..................he needs to get out more


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

The judge may have overeacted on this one 
Oh well I guess they're a set example now for others to (not) follow


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure many people on this forum could tell stories about travelling this fast and greater on UK roads couldn't they?

Other than breaking the speed limit, they did 2 stupid things. The first was doing that on a weekend, the second (and worst) was doing it at midday. To my mind, whilst the speed may have been excessive, from the short clip it appeared to be fairly controlled and not as dangerous as was being made out. Difficult to judge as we weren't there.

If you're going to do it, very early in the morning has always got to be the best time. Before anyone says that is irresponsible advice, ask yourself when you last broke the speed limit and by how much. We don't drive big powered cars not to use them do we?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The only dangerous driving I can see in that clip was the Primera at the end when it pulled out right in front of an unmarked copper doing 130...

Stupidity in that they didn't feel suspicious of the motorcyclist following them, perhaps.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Saw this in the telegraph yesterday, whilst they were stupid in the extreme (particularly at midday on a Saturday) jail is harsh. But I guess we wouldn't think it was harsh if they'd killed someone is the argument...

Got to laugh at some of the comments...



> If a Nissan Primera can be driven at this speed, why do the police need pursuit cars costing three times as much?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> But I guess we wouldn't think it was harsh if they'd killed someone is the argument...


An equally valid argument is that they didn't kill anyone, surely? You can't imprison someone on the supposition that something worse could've happened if they'd carried on. It's a bit like the Minority Report where someone is stopped prior to comitting a crime.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

They were doing big speed on UK roads.

Which means they will be pilloried for it. 

UK drivers are all sinners. Because going a bit quick is far worse than rape, murder and burglary. Oh, and we come with handy tags that tell the police who we are & where we live.

Also, they were dumb. Ton up through mixed traffic on a Saturday midday? Please.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone knows who the Judge was?

The drivers should never have done what they did, but jail yeah right. If they had killed someone or caused major bodily harm etc then send them down.

Save it for the track day guys - much more financially viable option than the risk of getting caught especially with those kinds of Judges.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

asiasi said:


> Well if the judge thinks that is the most appauling driving they have ever seen i am stunned.
> 
> 6 months for that is totally crazy !!!


Couldn't agree more..

Outrageous punishment for the crime.. I was expecting to read they were driving whilst banned with no insurance etc or drunk. Absolutely no consistencty in the justice sytem


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

My god i am happy to not live there. losing my drive license i understand but jail...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Watching these "Police Camera" TV shows only outrages me nowadays.

All the SCUM that drive with no insurance, no license, joy ride, steal cars, repeat offenders, ect, ect - ALL GET BETTER TREATMENT THAN THE TWO DRIVERS JAILED!!!

What they did is wrong but FFS, it's their first offence.


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

The Skyline was driving at double the speed limit, what did he expect? I do however think some of the speed limits need to be reviewed and raised on certain roads because the brakes on modern cars are much now but obviously not on roads where there are schools and parks!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

If they were thieving scumbags and had nicked the two cars they wouldn't have got that sort of sentence, more likely a slap on the wrists and some community service... 

OK It wasn't clever and they deserved a bollicking and maybe a three month ban to make them think twice about doing it again but nothing worse.

But c'mon that Judge needs to get real and stop being so politically correct... I've seen much much worse driving within the speed limit.They have simply been made an example of.

Only the other day out on my Motorbike with son on back, on a dual lane approach to a roundabout a woman in outside lane in a 4 x 4 passing me spies a garage on left and turns sharp left from the outside lane straight into the garage, only problem was we were directly alongside her at the time, I had to put the bike on its nose and steer to within an inch of the kerb to avoid her taking us out she missed me by inches. Headlight was on and wearing bright coloured gear, plus she had actually overtook us but still she hadn't seen us or checked her mirror....

In my mind she was closer to killing two people than the two lads sentenced ever were and yet she probably didn't even know what she had done.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

blue34 said:


> If they were thieving scumbags and had nicked the two cars they wouldn't have got that sort of sentence, more likely a slap on the wrists and some community service...
> 
> OK It wasn't clever and they deserved a bollicking and maybe a three month ban to make them think twice about doing it again but nothing worse.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I think theres a time and place for those sorts of speeds...Saturday lunchtime probably wan't it to be fair but I'm sure we all reguarly see far more dangerous driving than that. Usually by unaware fckwits who are driving at well below the speed limit. 

The Skyline/Primera drivers shouldn't have got a custodial service for driving like that. From the video they were driving in good visibility and dry conditions and the part of the A24 they were on has no junctions onto it. They should have received a telling off, points and a short ban at the worst. 

I would also say that looks like the normal Sussex police tactic of using a plain clothes vehicle (in this case one of their plain clothes bikes) to goad people into a race...I'd like to have seen the footage just before that shown. Shame the Skyline owner was silly enough to take him up on it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R34 and he is not a member of the club. Had he been we would have thrown him out!


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

Isn't it illegal for a police officer to exceed the speed limit without their blue lights flashing?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

SKYMAD said:


> Isn't it illegal for a police officer to exceed the speed limit without their blue lights flashing?


they wouldn't be able to gather incriminating evidence with the lights flashing..


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

and they wonder why people hate them lol. He could have stopped it well before it got that bad. Iv had police try and race me in unmarked cars. I don't really drive that fast on the road, but it does show you what the police are like (traffic cops i mean).


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> they wouldn't be able to gather incriminating evidence with the lights flashing..


Okay, so why not flash and pull them over as soon as they exceed 85mph. Why let them continue? What happens if the police officer that IS speeding causes an accident? I think the officer should receive points and a fine for exceeding 100mph!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

if he stopped them at 85 it would have been a mere 3 points, he had to give them the opportunity to lose there licence or he would have missed out on his daily fun.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

man, unmarked coppers! soon we will need our own ANPR system to weed out the cops on the road. i get nervous doing 80 on the motorway :S (kmh of course)

surely there must be some law to stop bastard coppers egging you on? i have heard stories about unmarked cops tailing people and provoking them into a race - then busting them when they break the speedlimit


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

got to say though, from a BBlue r34 owner, have a sneeky feeling coppers round my end will be looking out for me.

This incident does no favours for fellow sensible skyline owners on the road.

Goading traffic cops, an all different type of scum, makes my blood boil !!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

SklyaFett said:


> . Iv had police try and race me in unmarked cars. I don't really drive that fast on the road, but it does show you what the police are like (traffic cops i mean).



True, a few years ago i got a phone call of a friend saying he has just been done by a unmarked cosworth, he was saying the police was bumpering him and accelerating up fats behing him. 

Well the next night i was out and a cosworth came flying up behind me, i mean flying! Must of been doing at least double the speed limit and braked hard behind me. 

Anyway, this copper (knew it was the police due to the phone call the night before) was pushing me to race, went on for a good 1 min or so. In the end i was that peed of i hit the brakes and pulled over. They came up the side of me and i was shouting some abuse! they rolled down the window and laughed at me and drove off! :chairshot




However, not all police are bad, i had a simular run in the 2 days ago. I was been bumpered down the road for 5 minutes by a pair of chavs in a 1 litre clio. Well-

1- im not into street racing, keep it for the track
2- Why the f should i waste my fuel to please to 17 year old chavs
3- im running in my new engine! 


Well anyway, these chavs was really bumpering me, they was going up the outside of me causing me to break or under take them. 

(o and i was driving up and down the same dual carriageway putting miles on my new engine) 

In the end these chavs had followed me up and down the same stretch of daul carriageway twice! 

I lost my rag and in the end i did hit the throttle to simply loose these muppets (not to race) coming upto a island, i went round the island and lost sight of them and turned off into a quiet slip road where they could not see me. 

BUT, the law pulled up with lights flashing! 

O shit! They had seen what i had done, they asked me what was i doing and did i think i was speeding? 

"well yes officer, i was speeding. I dont know how fast i was doing as i never looked at the speedo! Im sorry and i was wrong but you would not belive me why i put my foot down officer, ! " 

The police turned round and started to laugh???? and said " pop the bonnet, whats she packing?" 

Next comment was " we have been watching you, we have watched you pass us 2 times with a clio up your arse! " 




Well it turns out that the police had watched me pass them twice with the clio glued to my arse, they said they could see i was driving normal and was being provoked. They even said they had watched me break twice due to the actions of the clio, turns out they was waiting for another car so they could stop us both! They booked the other chav for dangerous driving! 

I was let of, they knew that i did speed but they said that the other person was putting me in danger with his driving! They could see from where they was watching that i was pretty much left with nothing else to do but to put my foot down. (they did say that i should of pulled over and phoned the police tho!, to which i said i would not feel safe stopping my car with 2 lads in another car giving me greif which they agreed) 

Anyway! If anyone can be bothered to read that lot, moral of the story is that the skyline owner may of been pushed and pushed by the other driver where in the end he gave in and gave it some? Not likley as he was behind the primera !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> got to say though, from a BBlue r34 owner, have a sneeky feeling coppers round my end will be looking out for me.
> 
> This incident does no favours for fellow sensible skyline owners on the road.
> 
> Goading traffic cops, an all different type of scum, makes my blood boil !!




Dont help mate that i gave out your details the other night telling the coppers i had just had the car painted black ! LOL

O I have been using your reg also!


----------



## mrjolly (Aug 1, 2009)

some clever car enthusiast boffin should create a "black box " system for our cars with cameras front and rear logging speed ( at our descression ) and if you do get into a situation, it would be nice to have our own evidence of what the coppers were doing too, i wonder how long i would take for such a device to be banned . evening up the odds and finding the coppers in the wrong ..... no chance!
i wonder how many people would be let off , or how a judge would find it after you show your evidence of a unmarked car speeding up your arse end lol!

with a large quick erase button too though!.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

TREG said:


> Its probably been modded


what loser would modify a nissan?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bigkev said:


> what loser would modify a nissan?


Thats what the judge said:clap:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

bigkev said:


> what loser would modify a nissan?


Brilliant :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

sentence does seem harsh however had they been involved in an accident someone would have ended up dead..

gives the rest of us a bad name!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

They have been made an example of, message sent out now to all primera drivers to cop on lol


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

jae said:


> They were doing big speed on UK roads.
> 
> Which means they will be pilloried for it.
> 
> UK drivers are all sinners. Because going a bit quick is far worse than rape, murder and burglary. .


you forgot ...theft of Tax payers money for Porno films and Duck houses

Them and us, thats the way it is


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

The offence doesn't warrant a custodial sentence, had they caused an incident - yes.... But they didn't.... The judge was flexing his muscles.... Bet his ***** is especially small.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Is the correct term for a mans reproductive organ really a swear word?


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

SKYMAD said:


> Okay, so why not flash and pull them over as soon as they exceed 85mph. Why let them continue? What happens if the police officer that IS speeding causes an accident? I think the officer should receive points and a fine for exceeding 100mph!


The trend for serving officers in various forces and brigades to get themselves on TV or video, partaking in an exciting bit of activity is probably blameable on the US, as are most distasteful facets of modern life  Police, Camera, Action is probably the Holy Grail of the average traffic officer, let's face it, the media has gifted him a stage in front of millions, and he's unlikely to want to shorten the act.

If either one of the drivers in the video were immediately stopped it would have diminished any perceived risk immensely, but maybe the thrill of the chase was more important than the catching of the prey? As for it being the worst piece of driving the judge has ever seen, one wonders if his limousine has illegally tinted glass?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is something for everyone to contras the punishment for the crime:
3 evil bullies who 'tortured' autistic boy, 17, walk free from Manchester court | Mail Online

Really... news like this piss me off.
It seems like we are just "target" for statistic everytime we get behind our wheels.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

is the primera up for sale too?....looked sweet!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Theres a few unmarked cars round here trying to egg people on, its quite satisfying stamping on the brakes knowing they can't do anything about it (oh a fox ran across the road copper, if you weren't up my arse you would have seen it too)

I'm tempted by the rear view camera though, cos once you have them on film you can really wind them up knowing that the evidence is on your side :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it is ridiculous, but it seems the norm in most countries for the police to let the driver/rider drive the fastest and worse they can before they pull them, where clearly it would be much safer, probably have the same physiological effect and safe a lot of time and trouble to pull the driver the instant they creap over ...say.. 10% + 2mph


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

A "PROLIFIC" teenage car thief has been locked up after acting as the getaway driver for a burglary before "driving like a lunatic" through the streets of Grimsby.

hows that then..burglary twoc and dangerous drivinbg...only 14 months... doesn't really seem fair...and the little scrote is..well a little scrote


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.metro.co.uk/home/19058-policeman-caught-speeding-gets-off-free
I found this posted on a different forum.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> Dont help mate that i gave out your details the other night telling the coppers i had just had the car painted black ! LOL
> 
> O I have been using your reg also!


Joker!:chuckle:

You would not believe the other day, had three coppers in a Peugeot do a 'U' turn while l was warming the car up outside my house, only to have a extremely pleasant conversation.

I must of looked a bit suspicious as l got hit with that nasty flu bug that was going around and l was high on co-cadomal and a cough syrup.

It was 'yes sir', 'no sir', 'three bags full sir', as l didn't have the bung in the exhaust and it was echoing down the road.

But he said 'don't worry mate, haven't got my ticket book with me today and proceeded to chat about the car like he was a skyline owner.

Anyway, it ended by him asking 'lets see what it sounds like as you move off'
and away l was, no trouble at all.

I wish l got his name, but l was to busy craping in my pants.

Absolute nice fella, from what l can remember:chuckle:


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

mrjolly said:


> some clever car enthusiast boffin should create a "black box " system for our cars with cameras front and rear logging speed ( at our descression ) and if you do get into a situation, it would be nice to have our own evidence of what the coppers were doing too, i wonder how long i would take for such a device to be banned . evening up the odds and finding the coppers in the wrong ..... no chance!
> i wonder how many people would be let off , or how a judge would find it after you show your evidence of a unmarked car speeding up your arse end lol!
> 
> with a large quick erase button too though!.



you may be interested in this then...


Roadhawk UK Home page










£199

this bit a kit caught a garage abusing (test driving) customers cars


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

scoobytypera said:


> you may be interested in this then...
> 
> 
> Roadhawk UK Home page
> ...




Its a good idea but quite pricey compared to some of the Sd cameras you can get for £20.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*jailed for wreckless driving*

going a bit off subject here,i got pulled over last night by 4 plain police officers in a unmarked suburu,their reason........because i looked at them aggresively-apparently when i pulled up to the lights approaching a dual carriage way i looked to my right and see i had a suburu next to me then turned to my passenger(my missus)and said some thing and laughed!!!!wtf!!! what i did say to my missus was
i hope i dont stall it with me new clutch ffs!!i'll get well embarassed.
Now when i did pull off(quite professionally i might add)the suburu changed lanes and sat up my arse approx 3ft off my bumper!!i was tempted to boot it but cos i was pullin in the petrol garage i didnt bother.
When i pulled in the copper jumped out of his motor and reckons i was trying to instigate a race with him!!i was quick to point out that 1)if he did want a race that brands is just up the road and 2)it would be pretty pointless cos his suburu was a bucket of crap pmsl-which he didnt like .The other coppers then all got out and proceeded to go other my car with a fine tooth comb the divs,normal questions-what do you do for work??what the car cost??why do you need such a high powered vehicle on the road for???
Now by this time i started gettin very aggrevated and i asked exactly what grounds they pulled me over for and their reply was "Because we can!!!"

Good to see the great british police like bullying every day hard working honest people instead of catching real ****in criminals!!-there rant over!!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

danny-scott2308 said:


> going a bit off subject here,i got pulled over last night by 4 plain police officers in a unmarked suburu,their reason........because i looked at them aggresively-apparently when i pulled up to the lights approaching a dual carriage way i looked to my right and see i had a suburu next to me then turned to my passenger(my missus)and said some thing and laughed!!!!wtf!!! what i did say to my missus was
> i hope i dont stall it with me new clutch ffs!!i'll get well embarassed.
> Now when i did pull off(quite professionally i might add)the suburu changed lanes and sat up my arse approx 3ft off my bumper!!i was tempted to boot it but cos i was pullin in the petrol garage i didnt bother.
> When i pulled in the copper jumped out of his motor and reckons i was trying to instigate a race with him!!i was quick to point out that 1)if he did want a race that brands is just up the road and 2)it would be pretty pointless cos his suburu was a bucket of crap pmsl-which he didnt like .The other coppers then all got out and proceeded to go other my car with a fine tooth comb the divs,normal questions-what do you do for work??what the car cost??why do you need such a high powered vehicle on the road for???
> ...


This is just the sort of the thing you need on board cameras for - with the evidence on your side you could really have taken the piss.

"What do you do for work"
"Something more productive than what you do"
"What does it cost"
"More than you can afford"
"Why do you need a high powered vehicle on the road"
"I enjoy getting pulled over by dickheads"

As long as you dont commit an offence (camera will back you up) you can really have a laugh 

:chuckle:


----------



## gt250 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> R34 and he is not a member of the club. Had he been we would have thrown him out!


I hope your joking. Its bad enough that the judge over reacted


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Actually thats given me an idea - start a website called filthbait.com , post up videos of police harrassment and the victims giving them lip back, it'll be a hit!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> This is just the sort of the thing you need on board cameras for - with the evidence on your side you could really have taken the piss.
> 
> "What do you do for work"
> "Something more productive than what you do"
> ...


 
.
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mifn21 said:


> Actually thats given me an idea - start a website called filthbait.com , post up videos of police harrassment and the victims giving them lip back, it'll be a hit!!


Great idea until the rozzers start giving out the Rodney King treatment.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Great idea until the rozzers start giving out the Rodney King treatment.


With the camera rolling, it would progress from being a great idea to a lucrative one!! 

Two words : Iain Tomlinson....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

danny-scott2308 said:


> 2)it would be pretty pointless cos his suburu was a bucket of crap pmsl-which he didnt like .



Lol your cars crap officer:clap:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Great idea until the rozzers start giving out the Rodney King treatment.








Mild Language, Parental Guidance Recommended. (Just covering myself  )


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

here's another video,which I would love to use once!!

YouTube - Dave Chappelle - White Friend 2

again contains some bad language,so you have been warned!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Two drivers jailed for speeding at 140mph - Telegraph

Judge Simon Coltart told them their driving was the most appalling he had ever seen and that it was only blind luck nobody was killed.

He said he was concerned that Carter still seemed not to realise how close he had come to killing someone.

He said: "If you drive at 135mph and hit someone then that means death. That person is dead.

"He does not accept he has done anything wrong. He just does not accept it was dangerous driving."


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> Mild Language, Parental Guidance Recommended. (Just covering myself  )


I've seen it before but it's still ****ing funny. Thanks for the reminder.:thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

GavGTR said:


> Two drivers jailed for speeding at 140mph - Telegraph
> 
> Judge Simon Coltart told them their driving was the most appalling he had ever seen and that it was only blind luck nobody was killed.
> 
> ...


at least at 135 it would be quick and painless.....

the judge is clearly an idiot, what a stupid statement to make...at 70mph if you hit someone do they brush themselves down and walk off then?


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like typical bullshit to me, the law stretching the truth "slightly".
Thing is, as people have said before how often do you speed? do you drive your fast car at speed limits all the time? didnt think so, only thing i see wrong thee is theres lots of traffic, but the driving wasnt bad, and the Knob on the bike should recieve a punishment as well.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

140 on a busy road whilst racing

If he HAD killed someone, what then?

It's called a deterrent. We all speed but there's a time and a place 

Mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I always thought it was the job of the police to prevent or stop crime... now speeding is an offence and as such the driver should be immediately stopped...not followed for umpteen miles to allow them to commit ffurther crimes... surely they don't use the same tactics with rapist etc... let them commit a few more before they arrest so as to lengthen the sentence..no... surely this behaviour has been questioned at a higher level at some point..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mook said:


> 140 on a busy road whilst racing
> 
> If he HAD killed someone, what then?
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying, but there is no excuse for allowing the offences to continue for a good few minutes... they could have been pulled whilst..say...30mph over the limit...still a ban..but no ridiculous jail sentence..


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

Hence why i said there was traffic about, that was the wrong time and place like you say mook. but like cleethorpes is saying, the copper shouldnt have been doing that!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

unless he's collecting evidence on the assumption they are going to fail to stop

mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

well, if they fail to stop he can then collect the evidence whilst chasing them..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Might be worth looking in the comments section of the argus link. There is a suggestion that there might be other reasons for the prolonged 'chase'.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Mook said:


> 140 on a busy road whilst racing
> 
> If he HAD killed someone, what then?
> 
> ...


but its only 30 odd more MPH than this, look at the difference in the sentance ....same police force !!

Two Brighton and Hove police officers banned from driving for speeding on duty | Brighton and Hove News


----------

